# Our dog is lost...



## corazon (Jan 23, 2006)

dh just called.  he took our dog, Seijo, into town with him and she ran off.  She took off after some deer, it's been 1 1/2 hours that she's been gone.  He isn't sure what to do.  She runs free at our house and sometimes strays to far but always comes back.  She is a smart dog and I know she'll come back to where they were, I just worry about her getting hit by traffic.  It just got dark too, she'll be hard to see if she is on the road.  dh has been driving around looking for her to no avail, he's been calling her too and she always comes when called.  It's a tough call, does he wait there all night and see if she comes back or does he come home?  I wish I could think of someway to help but I'm stuck at home.  Please keep your fingers crossed that she comes back to us safely!


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh corazon, I'm sorry. I know how lost you must feel!! Me, I would stay a while and just call her name and see if she comes. Other people will say to wait until morning, but, I would stay myself. Good luck!! Let me know when you find her! Lots of hugs!!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 23, 2006)

She's beautiful!  I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed that she comes home soon!


----------



## corazon (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks so much for your support!  I think dh is just waiting for her.  I wouldn't be so worried if she went missing from home but this was in town and she's never done this before!  I hope we find her!


----------



## wasabi (Jan 23, 2006)

I will cross my fingers and toes and also say a prayer that you beautiful Seijo will be found. Please keep us informed.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 23, 2006)

Cora,
will pray for your beautiful dog..Heres hoping you find Seijo unhurt soon.

kadesma


----------



## corazon (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks wasabi and kadesma.  dh is gonna wait a couple hours.  He said the only reason he thought she hasn't come back is either because she's lost or hurt.  Those german shepards have good noses, I don't think she could be lost.  and I think she'd have to be seriously hurt to not come back.  She's been gone 2 hours now...but the first time she took off we lived on 10 acres and she was gone all day.  So I wouldn't be surprized if she just trotted out of the wilderness, all happy with herself.


----------



## callie (Jan 23, 2006)

corazon, i'm so sorry - i know how you must feel.......it's awful!!!  My sweet cocker spaniel got lost (from home) some years ago.  I was miserable.  Couldn't find her.  I had given up - when 3 nights later I heard a scratch at the front door...I opened the door and THERE SHE WAS!  She was covered with stickers, twigs, debris...but never looked better to me.  I pray your sweet dog will be found safe and sound!


----------



## corazon (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks Callie!
Well, dh is coming home.  He's left her dog bed there just in case, he doesn't think she'll be back but it's worth a shot.  We'll go check it out in the morning and post flyers, talk to the animal shelters.  All that.  Hope she's okay.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 23, 2006)

I am so sorry.  It was a good idea to leave her bed the last place your DH saw her.  I know hunters that will leave an old shirt or something familar for their dogs to come back to.  Good luck and I will be thinking of your family and her.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## Dina (Jan 23, 2006)

So sorry to hear that Corazon.  I sure hope you have news about your dog real soon.


----------



## AndreainDC (Jan 23, 2006)

Dear Corazon -
What an awful situation.  I hope that you find Seijo soon.  Dogs are smart, and they know who their family is.  Leaving something familiar from home was a good idea.  If she doesn't turn up today, definitely keep up with the shelters.  If Seijo doesn't show up, go and check the shelters out in person - bring a picture with you - sometimes a shelter might have your dog and not realize.  We're thinking of you here and wishing you luck.  Keep us posted.
Andrea


----------



## lindatooo (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm sooooo sorry!  All of my available digits are crossed!  Please let us know soon as you get her back!  

Hugs and prayers

2


----------



## corazon (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks Sierra, Dina, Andrea & Linda.  I have the printer on full speed, printing flyers.  She's a big part of our family and it really feels strange without her here.  We take her everywhere with us.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 24, 2006)

Corazon,

I'm praying that Seijo is returned to you unharmed very soon.  If you are like me, she is a regular member of your family.  She is a beautiful little girl.  

Barbara


----------



## buckytom (Jan 24, 2006)

awww, corazon, i hope seijo comes home safe. we have a lot of pets, but even our recent loss is constantly noticable. i'll bet she's off having a great time, trying out a little freedom. dogs are pack animals, and you're the leader, but everyone needs a little "me" time, and i'll bet that's what she's up to.


----------



## middie (Jan 24, 2006)

ouch cora i know how worried and upset you must be.
she's a beautiful beautiful dog and i'm really hoping
you guys can find her unharmed. good luck.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Cora, don't give up!!  I agree with Bucky, she may have been out there having fun, and lost track of time... keep a close check on shelters, also, if possible, checking with habitants nearby the area where she got lost.  If anyone sees such a beautiful dog unaccompanied, they maybe tempted to keep her, too!!  I am crossing my fingers and toes for a happy reunion soon to come!!


----------



## GB (Jan 24, 2006)

I am hoping and praying you find her! She sounds like a smart dog. She will want to find her way home. I have high hopes that she will. It just may take a couple of days.

The same thing happened to my in-laws dog a short while ago, but she is not all that smart. She found her way almost back home across very busy streets until someone found her. I hope the same happens for you guys!


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 24, 2006)

Coarzon, I see she has tags in the picture, does she still have them? Are you in a small area that maybe people know who she belongs to?
I was deflated when I saw this thread. I thought for sure when I got on here this morning, that she would be at home like nothing happened. I know how worried you must be. I hope she comes home to you today.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 24, 2006)

My Fingers Are Crossed!!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 24, 2006)

Corazon, any good news about this gorgeous dog?  My favorite breed.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 24, 2006)

Oh, man, I mean oh dog, please come back. I used to have shepherd when I was a kid, he was my best friend. Gosh, I hope she comes back, I hope you’ll find her; she is such a gorgeous dog, darn, now I’m all upset. I just love dogs.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 24, 2006)

I pray your family member comes back SOON! I can understand how you feel.


----------



## corazon (Jan 24, 2006)

WE FOUND HER!!!
We were out putting up flyers at 8 this morning.  About 11:30 we got a phone call.  This guy, Mark, found her yesterday about 15-30 minutes after she went missing and took her home with him.  He made some signs of his own saying he'd found a german shepard, when he saw one of our signs.  I swear, we must have passed him by.  No, tg, she wasn't wearing her collar yesterday and we feel so foolish about that.  She's usually so good at staying with us.  

What makes me mad though is the animal control.  Mark went by last night after he found her and gave them his telephone number but when I called them this morning (closed last night when I called) they said they hadn't found a german shepard.  Even when we went by later to give them a photo they said no one had reported anything. 

We also got 3 phonecalls of people who had seen the lost signs and the found signs Mark put up and they called to let us know.  It made me feel really good that people can care so much!  Anyway, Mark just fell in love with Seijo, she's such a great dog!  We will be having him and his family over for dinner in the next couple weeks.

Thank you all so much for your kind words, prayers, crossed fingers and warm thoughts!  I wouldn't have made it through the last day without them!  Love to you all!


----------



## wasabi (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## texasgirl (Jan 24, 2006)

THAT'S GREAT!!!! I'M SOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!! Now you have a new friend too! I've been so worried about you and her all day! Thank goodness!


----------



## GB (Jan 24, 2006)

That is such great news!!! I am THRILLED for you guys. I can now let myself breath again. It just goes to show that people are generally good. No matter how many bad things you hear about on the news, the average person wants to help. I am just so happy for you!


----------



## AndreainDC (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm glad you got your girl back and made a new friend too.

Hollywood couldn't have made it a happier ending!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 24, 2006)

Yipppppeeeeee!!!

I'm so glad!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 24, 2006)

Allright, what wonderful news..I am so happy for all of you and for your pooch...I bet all of you sleep so much better tonight..Woohoo this is the best news today.


kadesma


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 24, 2006)

What great news!  Your family is whole again.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm so glad you have her home again!

 Barbara


----------



## callie (Jan 24, 2006)

**breathing again**I'm also so very happy Seijo is home!!!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 24, 2006)

(doing the cabbage patch)

yay!!!!!!!

way to go seijo... i hope you had fun, and rolled in lots of neat new smells. i do that when i get away from my owner (dw) too!

now, when corazon gives you a hard time about running away, just put your head in her lap and give 'em those big sad eyes. works every time... hee hee woof!


----------



## Maidrite (Jan 25, 2006)

I am so Happy, I was worried for you all.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Cora, that's a great news and I am soooo relieved!!  Kudos for Mark for taking good care of her, too...  What a happy ending!! wahey!!  Don't forget to give her a hug for me, too!!   *


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 25, 2006)

Oh, Thank G-d, I'm ready to cry I'm so happy for you.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 25, 2006)

I have a couple of dog boys myself (as you can see from my avatar) if they ran away .... and I'd be beside myself if I lost them ...


----------



## Charlotte (Jan 25, 2006)

Wonderful!!!!

SO happy for you!!!


----------



## middie (Jan 25, 2006)

we need more people like mark in the world and less like the animal patrol.
sigh if relief for you're family. i'm so glad she's safe and sound !


----------



## mudbug (Jan 25, 2006)

Glad to hear this, corazon.  Exhaling now...............


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 26, 2006)

Here is a bone for Seijo. I am glad that she made it home safely. Kudos to Mark for finding and taking care of her.


----------

